# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Salaire Ingnieur BPM/SOA 5xp

## dawnhell

Bonjour  tous,

Je voudrais savoir la grille de salaire d'un ingnieur BPM/SOA de 5 ans d'exprience dans la rgion Ile de France.

Merci bien  ::):

----------

